# Blue Dragon CT?!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I was on the Betta Photo's section and found a post by a new member named *Saskuk*. They have a beautiful CT male that looks to be a true blue dragon with red wash on the pelvic fins. He has the full blue dragon body and color on his head and body.

Would he be considered a true blue dragon?










In my opinion he would be considered a blue dragon.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

He doesn't look like a dragon to me, just a masked blue with maybe some opaqueness to give it a more solid, less shiney look? I explained that weird ><

But again, doesn't look like it has dragon scaling to me.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe, yet AGAIN, I am overreacting to a simple situation. Hopefully I am not. Though this is probably about the 5-6 thread I made about blue dragons lol.


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Look like metallic blue to me. But what do I know. Haha


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

The image looks bizarre to me, it almost looks a little photoshopped. Maybe it's just a weird thing to do with the way the light is hitting him.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

bettalover: "true blue" dragon is only something I used/said because irid colored dragons doesn't conform to the original goal of light colored body. For some reason irid colors would not "give in" to the light color in dragon scales. But* THEY ARE ALL dragon scales*. And they will breed true.

IMO the common blue dragons are amazing because sometimes they look blue and sometimes they look turquoise. So you get 2 colors in 1 betta. 

As dragons are becoming more common and are being over mixed bred - IMO they look more like regular blue/turquoise. So I'm not sure if the above is a dragon or not. His scales look regular. He is masked, though not full. And as far as I know, masking occurs easier in dragon breeding - though it is said that coppers may cause masking. 

Try not to worry about "true blue" dragon - dragons are dragons and will breed true. Sorry I caused all this confusion. I never thought my statement would cause such confusion.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

indjo said:


> bettalover: "true blue" dragon is only something I used/said because irid colored dragons doesn't conform to the original goal of light colored body. For some reason irid colors would not "give in" to the light color in dragon scales. But* THEY ARE ALL dragon scales*. And they will breed true.
> 
> IMO the common blue dragons are amazing because sometimes they look blue and sometimes they look turquoise. So you get 2 colors in 1 betta.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. I forgot that dragons have to have the white full scales. Yet again I just got excited and didnt think it over.:| when you said "true blue dragon" I was thinking of the blue fins with the white dragon body. It has been accomplished as you showed me and that was the "true blue." 

Also it has been reported that some coppers do have the masked face that equals the color of their body. Though wouldn't a common dragon have the white colored scales and either full or partially masked face..


----------

